# 3 - Craftsman GT 6000 Sliver Square Body.



## greer.b80 (23 d ago)

Hello, I’m in North Georgia 20 miles south of Chattanooga Tn. I have 3 Craftsman GT 6000s in decent shape, I have 1 deck can fit anyone of them. They all need very little work to get moving again. They have been sitting for 2 years under tarps Out from the weather. 
Also I have a pull turn over plow, a dozer push plow. 2 have 18hp Briggs 1 has a 18hp kohler. I being threaten from the county that because they can see the Non working tractors from the air that they will need to come and remove them if I don’t in 4 weeks. I can’t stand to see these go to the scrap yard. If anyone would like these for a very low price please message. We can definitely location see a price and they can also deliver depending on how far it is please let me know thank you.


----------

